

Apple will stop being cool in 2012, IBD says - gadgetgurudude
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/02/apple-will-stop-being-cool-in-2012-ibd-says/

======
dextorious
Yes, because IBD knows all there is about _cool_.

(starting with naming their news outlet the same initials as "Inflammatory
Bowel Disease").

